# Recoil Pad for Savage model 11 .270 WSM...



## TurkeyKiller12 (May 20, 2007)

I am looking for a Limbsaver Recoil Pad to go on my Savage Model 11 .270 WSM. It has a synthetic stock and blued barrell.  All of the "major" retail stores only have listings for the Savage model 110. I also checked MidSouth and they have no listing for a model 11. So, is this model 11 basically the same thing as a 110??? Will it work??? Anyone out there run into this with a Savage rifle??? Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## Big Al (May 20, 2007)

The biggest problem I had when I put one on my Savage was finding someone who carried it. But if you go to the Sims website and print out the fit templates it should tell you which one to look for. But I would believe that the 110 should fit the 11 also.


----------



## biggabuck (May 28, 2007)

The model 11 is what savage calls the weather warrior. I think the stocks should all be the same size.


----------

